# Two L.A. Officers Die During Marathon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by 10News.com*

The law enforcement community was mourning Monday the deaths of a Los Angeles police officer and a retired sheriff's deputy who apparently suffered heart attacks while running in the L.A. Marathon.

Police Officer Raul Reyna, 53, a 28-year veteran who was stationed in the Force Investigation Division at Parker Center, died about three miles into Sunday's race, near Exposition Boulevard and Figueroa Street, according to marathon officials. He was pronounced dead at a hospital, which notified his family.

Retired sheriff's Deputy James Leone, 60, who used to work at the Industry station and had moved to Utah after retiring in July 2000, collapsed about 24 miles into the race, near Olympic Boulevard and Westmoreland Avenue, just a couple miles short of the finish line, marathon officials said.

He was pronounced dead at California Hospital Medical Center.

"He just dropped ... keeled over and hit his face on he pavement," David Lawson, who stopped running to administer CPR, told the _Los Angeles Times _.

It was his 11th L.A. Marathon, sheriff's officials told _The Times _.

Marathon officials issued a statement expressing sorrow over the deaths.

"In both instances, the L.A. Marathon respects each family's right to privacy and expresses its sincere condolences and deepest sympathies," the statement said.

Marathon officials could recall only one other death in the 21 years the race has been run.

In 1990, 59-year-old William McKinney of Altadena, who had hypertension and trained for the race under a doctor's care, had a fatal heart attack about 21 miles into the race, near Crenshaw and Pico boulevards, according to _The Times _.

About nine blocks into the race, another man, about 70 years old, also had a heart attack near Figueroa and 15th streets.

He was reportedly in critical but stable condition at California Hospital Medical Center.

More than 200 firefighters and paramedics deployed along the marathon route treated 75 other runners for heat exhaustion and other injuries throughout the day, said Los Angeles Fire Department Capt. Ron Myers.

The deaths came during the race won by Russian Lidiya Grigoryeva, who set a course record and won the battle of the sexes by beating men's winner Benson Cherono of Kenya across the finish line.

Grigoryeva completed the 26-mile, 385-yard course in 2 hours, 25 minutes and 10 seconds and earned a $100,000 bonus for crossing the finish line before the men. Cherono was timed at 2:08:40.

Cherono's time was faster because the elite women were given a 16-minute, 46-second head start over their male counterparts, with the first person crossing the finish line, male or female, being declared the winner.

Copyright 2006 by 10News.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> the race *won* by Russian Lidiya Grigoryeva, who set a course record and *won the battle of the sexes by beating men's winner Benson Cherono* of Kenya across the finish line.
> 
> Grigoryeva completed the 26-mile, 385-yard course in 2 hours, 25 minutes and 10 seconds and earned a $100,000 bonus for crossing the finish line before the men. Cherono was timed at 2:08:40.
> 
> Cherono's time was faster because the *elite women were given a 16-minute, 46-second head start over their male counterparts,* with the first person crossing the finish line, male or female, being declared the winner.


Do I have the definition of "winning" wrong? Somehow the female "beat the men" but was spotted 17 minutes?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> Do I have the definition of "winning" wrong? Somehow the female "beat the men" but was spotted 17 minutes?


Maybe those were the same women who couldn't get over the wall.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

BULLSHIT.. I love = rights LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOOLOLOL.


----------

